# Coding for kidney stones - Simple question



## Love Coding! (Jul 7, 2011)

If a patient has passed a kidney stone in the past, say a few months ago..can the physician bill for nephrolithiasis for the current office visit with the patient?  I say "no" because the condition is not current, others disagree...

Can I get the opinions of my fellow coders, please? 

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2011)

no you cannot code for a condition that no longer exists.  If the stone has passed then it is no longer an acute issue.  The diagnosis code is for the patient's condition, this patient does not have this condition, this is a followup visit then so chose a V67.xx code for the encounter.


----------



## Love Coding! (Jul 7, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> no you cannot code for a condition that no longer exists.  If the stone has passed then it is no longer an acute issue.  The diagnosis code is for the patient's condition, this patient does not have this condition, this is a followup visit then so chose a V67.xx code for the encounter.



Thank you so, much I thought so...


----------

